# Casque pour Ipod



## theoliane (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais bien acquérir un casque pour mon Ipod, qui soit le plus possible étanche aux bruits extérieurs (utilisation en train-métro) et confortable. J'ai vu qu'il en existait, des intra auriculaires, de marque Shure, mais j'ai bondi quand j'ai vu le prix !! Donc, avant d'investir dans ce genre de matériel, j'aimerais avoir votre opinion : 

est-ce aussi bien que le dit la pub ? Est-ce que ça vaut la peine d'y mettre un tel prix ? Avez-vous d'autres marques à me conseiller ? Je précise que j'écoute de la musique classique, donc, que la qualité sonore est très importante.

Merci à tous


----------



## boodou (22 Avril 2008)

bonjour,
je possède les Shure SE110 et je peux te confirmer que l'isolation phonique est très bonne (notamment dans le métro). Le prix est également justifié par la qualité du son qui n'a rien à voir avec les casques Apple d'origine qui ne sont vraiment pas terrible.
Si tu utilises ce genre de casques je t'encourage à encoder à 256 Kbps mininum.
Pour le même prix tu peux avoir le casque Bose Intra qui offre une très bonne qualité d'écoute mais qui n'isole pas vraiment des bruits extérieurs.
100  c'est cher, mais si tu aimes vraiment ta musique et que tu en as les moyens n'hésite pas


----------



## brucetp (22 Avril 2008)

ou alors des Koss Sparkplug à 20euros 
très bonne qualité d'isolation et bon son
c'est pas des SHURE mais c'est déjà un très bon début pour un très petit prix

garantie à vie!


----------



## theoliane (22 Avril 2008)

Sacré différence de prix ! Mais ce n'est pas possible que ce soir du matériel similaire... !

En tous cas merci, je crois que je vais y penser sérieusement, parce que ça me fait rudement envie. (effectivement, j'encode au max mes CDs, afin de privilégier la qualité sonore).


----------



## brucetp (22 Avril 2008)

j'ai dit : "c'est pas des SHURE" mais lis des avis sur ce produit

et la garantie à vie fonctionne super bien
au hasard...
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/173886/avis/koss/casque-sparkplug.html#consumer-advices

j'en ai et maintenant il m'est impossible de revenir à des écouteurs "normaux"


----------



## kefoo (26 Avril 2008)

Moi j'ai des intra de chez Philips et j'en suis très content. Jette un coup d'oeil là! http://www.erenumerique.fr/cinq_cas...s_pour_vos_oreilles_seulement-art-1903-1.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

Casque Bose QC3.

edit: les *intras* sont excellents aussi. (bon rapport qualité-prix).
voir plus bas dans le lien.


.


----------



## dapi (31 Mars 2009)

J'ai des Shure SE 110, il est vrais qu'ils isole bien, mais quand on écoute à un volume résonable et que l'on marche, on entend tous ces pas, et pire quand manger un morceau, ca fait des grand crounch crounch qui se rajoute à la musique, c'est normale quand s'isole du bruit extérieur, mais on y pense pas souvent quand on l'achète. 
Quand on son il est bon, le casque à une bonne dynamique, mais pour le prix j'attendais mieux, un son plus clair.


----------



## DarkLord (11 Avril 2009)

pour ma part j'ai des SE110 depuis quelques mois (mes premiers écouteurs intra-auriculaires).
Je confirme que l'isolation de l'extérieur est excellente.
Vu le prix, je m'attendais à prendre une "claque" musicale, et j'ai été un peu déçu.
Associés à mon iPod Touch, ces intras délivrent un son certes de qualité, mais manquant un peu d'aération, avec des graves un peu trop discrets et des aigus écourtés. Du coup l'écoute me paraît un peu "mate", un peu terne. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus spectaculaire.
En fait je crois que du fait de leur neutralité, ces SE110 revèlent plutôt la médiocrité audio de l'iPod! 
En effet, une fois branchés au dos de mon iMac 24", ces écouteurs délivrent un tout autre son, de bien plus grande classe: restitution équilibrée et naturelle, avec cette fois des graves bien présents, fermes et suffisamment puissants sans être envahissants.
Bref, ces écouteurs sont impitoyables pour un lecteur MP3 médiocre ou des morceaux mal produits ou trop faiblement encodés.
En revanche, placés dans de bonnes conditions, ils pourront apporter une bonne tranche de bonheur musical!

Par curiosité et pour mon plaisir, je viens d'acheter un modèle comparable, bien vu des critiques ici ou là, le Jays D-Jays. On peut même le trouver moins cher, par ex à 66 euros sur Amazon, pas toujours en stock cependant.
Là, du coup, sur l'iPod, ça rend beaucoup mieux que les SE110: on entend enfin les basses, les aigus sont plus chatoyants, et le rendu est au final plus aéré et mieux défini. Bref, ça respire et on est en pleine immersion dans la musique!
Branché sur l'iMac, j'ai l'impression que ces D-Jays trichent un peu en forçant sur les basses notamment. Du coup, basses et aigus sont plus en avant, et les mediums sont plus creusés que sur le SE110, ça peut être plus fatigants à la longue...
mais bon, je compte pas partir en balade avec mon iMac ou ma chaîne hi-fi, donc l'essentiel est qu'ils sonnent parfaitement sur l'iPod.
En revanche, si la finition est très bonne, ça a l'air moins costaud que les Shure SE110 (dont les câbles sont bien (trop?) épais...).

voilu voilu...


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Avril 2009)

Je suis un peu dubitatif sur ces casques.
Bien que "peu" mélomane (vous allez comprendre...), je dispose de trois casques pour mon ipod touch:
- les écouteurs d'origine
- un casque "a coque" JVC HAG 770 à 30 euros environ
- des intra Bose à 100 euros

J'ai fait l'expérience suivante: j'ai écouté calmement (pas seulement entendu) 5 morceaux variés de ma bibliothèque, en changeant uniquement les casques (ordre aléatoire des casques, aucune autre action sur l'ipod touch a part de remettre le morceau au début et relancer la lecture).

J'ai utilisé des morceaux me permettant de mettre en relief voix et instruments (ne pas rire vu mes goûts disons, particuliers:Rodney crowell - the rise and fall of intelligent design; Ronda Vincent - All american bluegrass girl; Hillbilly deluxe - building bridges; - Phil vassar - My chevrolet; Lady Antebellum - Long gone - et oui, je sais, je me repens, je n'écouterie que de la musique sérielle pendant 24 h)

Les résultats m'ont surpris:
- les écouteurs apple ne sont pas si mal. Ils manquent de basses, mais restituent plutot bien les voix
- le casque JVC domine ou égale les bose plus de 3 fois plus chers.
- les intra sont nettement moins confortables que les écouteurs apple (je le savais déjà, ça). leu mise en place est laborieuse, ils tiennent mal dans l'oreille (et je ne suis pas Mr Spock!) malgré les 3 taille d'embouts fournies. Par contre, ils isolent bien de l'extérieur, mais pas obligatoirement au profit de la musique. Les résultats acoustiques dépendent trop fortement de leur mise en place (surtout pour les basses)
-La latéralité (j'appelle ainsi la distinction d'instruments en fond coté droit ou gauche) varie beaucoup selon les casques, sans que l'un des trois prenne l'avantage.
- le JVC restitue mieux les aigus, les voix de filles
- les ecouteurs apple donnent de bons résultats avec les voix de Mec velus

Donc prudence, les intras, même chers, ne sont peut être pas la panacée. Un casque comme PX 200 Sennheiser, par exemple, moins cher mais moins "fun", donnera sans doute de meilleurs résultats. Mais tout dépend du milieu d'écoute, bien entendu (mais vouloir de la qualité sonore dans le métro en mangeant des chips, c'est assez mission impossible...)


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Août 2009)

A moi c'est bien simple... me suis pris la tete serieusement (comme pour tout ce que j'achete).. et apres des comparatifs, des heures sur les forums audiophiles, j'ai acheté des JAYS !

ICI

Ils livrent en 4 ou 5 jours dans le monde entier, ca coute QUE DALLE pour ce que c'est, et mon frere avec son HD-25 et moi avec mes JAYS.. avons fait un petit comparatif et ben franchement -> seule difference pour nous : JAYS plus leger 

Incroyable la qualité de ces petites merdouilles 

Attention je n'ai testé que les Q-JAYS, pas les autres.. et je vous details meme pas ce que vous trouvez dans la boite en accessoires il faudra 4 pages de ce forum 

Faus pas hesiter !


----------



## laiteau (16 Août 2009)

Si c'est des son rpetitef comme le métro, le train ou l'avion, il te faut le sennheiser PXC-250,c'est un casque comme le PXC-200 avec une très bonne isolation phonique mais aussi un système qui, avec un système (répétion mais pas trouver mieux) de contre son tu donne l'impression d'être dans un monastère, même sans la musique allumé...
mais plus d'infos ici.


----------

